# Tata DOCOMO 3g



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys anyone started using Tatadocomo 3g....It started in my city Nagpur from today and I am getting just a speed of 24KBps download speed

Where I get 300KBps from BSNL...

Anybody tried???


----------



## ashishisdrunk (Nov 9, 2010)

hey even im from nagpur. .....i live near
 poonam chamber,wardhaman nagar. ......how should i activate 3g in docomo


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2010)

just change the connectivity from gsm to dual or umts...docomo 3g is ready to use...3g can be used with the same gprs settings


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ what phone do you have?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ what phone do you have?



Err r u asking me or the OP I use 5800


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Err r u asking me or the OP


 u are the OP.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^has docomo released data cards?
how much do they cost?
and what is the cost of there data plans esp. unlimited ones?


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 9, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Err r u asking me or the OP I use 5800



that's a classic Sujoy


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> u are the OP.


Alter ego kicks in.


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

offtopic: but this reminded me of sorry about my previous posts


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> u are the OP.



LOL I am sorrycant stop laughing...LOL

I ment to say u r asking me or the poster above mine (ashishisdrunk)



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^has docomo released data cards?
> how much do they cost?
> and what is the cost of there data plans esp. unlimited ones?



No I think docomo plans r not yet released...they r free untill 11th


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

Damn 5233. My phone is super sucky. I have a docomo sim too


----------



## ashishisdrunk (Nov 9, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> just change the connectivity from gsm to dual or umts...docomo 3g is ready to use...3g can be used with the same gprs settings



Man HOw should I do that With My Galaxy 3 ??

When I called customer care ..they said 3g is only available in shirdi


----------



## NainO (Nov 9, 2010)

Docomo 3G is having some problem 
Speed reaches to 168kbps and next second it drops to 5kbps...WTH!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2010)

ashishisdrunk said:


> Man HOw should I do that With My Galaxy 3 ??
> 
> When I called customer care ..they said 3g is only available in shirdi



dont u find some setting where u can change the operator..there only u should find this to change from gsm to 3g mode...I am sure its working in Nagpur

@Naino yaah u r right...speed is very inconsistant


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2010)

That Baldrick thread is awesome!!!

Sujoy u r lucky


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2010)

Tata Docomo 3G Tariff Plans have been released
no true unlimited plan 

Tata Docomo 3G Tariff Plans


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Tata Docomo 3G Tariff Plans have been released
> no true unlimited plan
> 
> Tata Docomo 3G Tariff Plans



Yaah saw it yesterday...normal plans r cosltlier then bsnl 
and unlimited is just a marketing strategy...

they say they give 5gb on 7.2mbps unlimited after that u get 128kbps....WTH

BSNL is much cheaper and better(right now)


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 10, 2010)

kudos to BSNL 
Government Sector companies are always cheaper than private sector ones even if it may look otherwise sometimes. The only problem is their support which sucks more than anything else.


----------



## ashishisdrunk (Nov 12, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> dont u find some setting where u can change the operator..there only u should find this to change from gsm to 3g mode...I am sure its working in Nagpur



i have changed from gsm to wcdma. .now im getting 3g signal but speed is the same

should i use tata.docomo.dive.in


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2010)

ashishisdrunk said:


> i have changed from gsm to wcdma. .now im getting 3g signal but speed is the same
> 
> should i use tata.docomo.dive.in



Bro u wont notice speed much on your mobile...connect it with computer and download something u can check the speed...

*remember the free period is over which was 11-11-2010...Now I suppose we have to recharge with coupons to get 3g speed*


----------

